# Reformatting laptop SATA hard drive issue



## swhockey98 (May 25, 2006)

his is going to be a long email, but here's ALL the troubleshooting I've tried to do and I still cannot Windows to work unless native SATA is disabled in the BIOS.

I originally had Windows Media Center edition on my laptop, I wanted to reformat it to Windows XP Pro with 1 partition (i created the recovery disks first before i did this). So the first thing i did was disable SATA in the BIOS . I pressed F6 to install the SATA controller drivers in the beginning of installing windows. It would then ask me to insert a disk labeled “Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver into drive A and press ENTER to continue. I cannot get beyond this step because I am not sure what this is talking about, I tried visiting this link:

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/imsm/sb/CS-021701.htm

But that is an .exe after Windows is installed, I'm getting this screen before Windows is even installed.

It’s discussing RAID, and I only have one hard drive in my laptop. So the next thing I tried was disabling SATA in the BIOS, then reformatting w/o installing the SATA drivers and the windows installation went by fine but then when I was on the desktop I tried to re-enable SATA so my laptop hd would perform faster but then when the PC rebooted it blue-screened at the windows logo and would continue to do that until I disabled native SATA in the BIOS.

The last option I tried was enabling native SATA, then pressing F6 to install the drivers for reformatting, and I still received the blue screen prompting: “Insert the disk labeled: Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver into drive A”. Press ENTER when ready.

But note, if I enable native SATA and try reformatting and installing windows without pressing F6 the windows installation disk cannot locate my laptop hd.

Lastly, when I have SATA disabled in the BIOS, and i was at the windows desktop. I tried installing the DV5163CL Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver which is 17.6MB .exe which is I guess supposed to update your SATA driver controller but I got and error saying "incompatiable hardware."

So I’m not sure what’s going on here, perhaps there’s a tweak around this?

I have a HP DV5163CL laptop.


I'd appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## edsartori (Oct 15, 2006)

*Same prob*

I'm having the same problem. I'm running with Sata Native mode disabled, does anyone solved it? Anyone ever tried to slipstream Intel Matrix Storage on WinXP install CD?


----------



## meanman (Oct 15, 2006)

you will need to install the drivers for your sata drive i yous via if you dont install them you will get the bod screen


----------



## edsartori (Oct 15, 2006)

meanman said:


> you will need to install the drivers for your sata drive i yous via if you dont install them you will get the bod screen



I can't install them on windows with SATA native mode disabled on BIOS (the driver does not find the hardware) and if I enable the native mode, windows does not find the disk on installation or crashes (blue screen) during the boot.


----------

